# new urs4 owner!



## lucidmatt (Sep 18, 2008)

New to the ur-S crowd, replaced my b5 passat with a 1993 urs4. picked it up friday from Burlington VT and drove it 300 miles home. the car is an absolute dream to drive, with an IA stage3+ chip, rs2 exhaust manifold, and forge diverter valve the only power adding parts (in the DV's case, power holding). The only thing i noticed that is very different from the 1.8t passat is the turbo is unbelievably laggy. I won't see the full 17 psi until 5k rpm's unless im under load on the highway in fifth. is this the standard boost curve or is there somewhere I should be looking for a boost leak? the 1.8t saw full boost (9 psi) at approx. 2200 rpm before I recieved a unitronic stage 2 reflash, and 2800 rpm after the reflash (20 psi). I expected the boost curve in the urs4 to be similar, if not a couple hundred rpm later, but 5000 just seems way too late in the rev band for a stock k24.

I also noticed the vacuum nipple on the wastegate is just vented to atmosphere, meaning the wastegate is running on spring pressure alone. the mechanic I had check it out said some ur-s cars came this way from the factory. is this actually the case, or should it be recieving manifold pressure? I could see this possibly contributing to the lag if for some reason the wastegate is having trouble staying closed.

thanks in advance for any help
-matt


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

- Sounds like you have something wrong, my 034 stage 1 chipset will set you back from about 3000 rpm on. Stock ecu is pretty much the same. 17 pounds of boost on a supposed stage 3 chipset is pretty low considering that's just stock boost levels. 034 stage one pushes 20 pounds on the overboost, yours should be pushing more I would think. These engines have WAY more oomph than any 1.8T you'll drive (except a big turbo motor of course), but stock for stock, the 1.8T is a dog in comparison to the AAN

- all UrS wastegates have the nipple not connected to anything.......that's how they were built

welcome to the club


----------



## volcanoblack (May 8, 2010)

Hi Matt,

Congrats on the UrS4 - I have had mine for about 4 months here in New Zealand. Bought it since I missed the 1993 V8 Quattro I had to sell in the US before coming here.










The NZ cars imported directly have European bumpers and this one has the HP2 brakes with 314x30 rotors. I have a set of H&R sport springs ordered for it. No chip yet, but anticipate when funds are available I'll do it. So far I love the car. It is an automatic. 

Good luck with yours.

Cheers,
VB


----------



## lucidmatt (Sep 18, 2008)

ive been looking around for potential issues, im trying to find boost leaks, seeing if the n75 valve is faulty, or if im getting bad spark from somewhere. im not throwing any CEL's, and the "stage 3" chip is not aptly named, its a stage 1 chip from intended acceleration. what are the most common areas to check for loss of power on these cars? the moisture trap seems to be intact, which ive heard is a common boost leak area.

edit: i asked the PO where hed see boost kick in when he owned it, i never told him where ive been seeing the turbo spool, and he was accurate to 500 rpm, so its apparently nothing new. He apparently has never replaced the POS's or coils as well, he says theyre all original. its a 226000 mile car. how is this possible???:what:
should i replace the coils and POS's? i was looking at the offerings from 034efi and efi express, pricy but no worse than oem costs.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not sure what your exact problem is, but from what you describe it doesn't sound like it's missing or sputtering, just that it's down on power. Check your air filter, do you have unobstructed airflow? Car just doesn't sound like it's breathing or boosting right. Very difficult to tell without being there and a VERY detailed description. Try posting the issue over at Quattroworld in the UrS forums as they are frequented a LOT more than here.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

lucidmatt said:


> He apparently has never replaced the POS's or coils as well, he says theyre all original. its a 226000 mile car. how is this possible???:what:
> should i replace the coils and POS's? i was looking at the offerings from 034efi and efi express, pricy but no worse than oem costs.


My old S made full boost at 3K...as do most cars. (very mildly modded)..stock turbo.
If the POS', and coils are original..you'll want to replace them regardless. They run some $$$m but at that age, they will start to break down, and the conductor insulation will usually dry-rot, and crack

There's been issues with older Coils not delivering enough spark for full boost, but plenty of spark for regular driving...this makes it hard to troubleshoot.


----------



## lucidmatt (Sep 18, 2008)

plugs were fouled, replaced those, now i have an entirely new issue, any tricks to tightening the turbo studs with the motor in the bay? do you have to pull the wastegate? the turbo nuts came loose off the studs going to the manifold, and im getting a massive boost leak.:banghead: cut rate previous mechanics suck. i hate fixing work i didnt screw up myself.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

lucidmatt said:


> plugs were fouled, replaced those, now i have an entirely new issue, any tricks to tightening the turbo studs with the motor in the bay? do you have to pull the wastegate? the turbo nuts came loose off the studs going to the manifold, and im getting a massive boost leak.:banghead: cut rate previous mechanics suck. i hate fixing work i didnt screw up myself.


 the wastegate is simple to remove, just yank it 
Which turbo studs are loose? The one where the turbo mates to the exhaust manifold or the ones where they mate to the downpipe? 
you'll more than likely want to pull the airbox and the intake hose too just to get everything you need 
if they're loose, that means the lock nuts are probably bad and you'll need a set of 8 new ones.


----------

